#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Review of Honda Click 125i

## jackcorbett

I just completed a review on the Honda Click 125i which I put on my web site and uploaded on You Tube.  Over on You Tube you can enter Jack Corbett and Pattaya for your search phrases.  Since it seems I don't have five posts here yet I can't give a direct link to my review.  But there's a link to my web site on my You Tube channel and from there one would go to the Looking Glass.  

Since a lot of users on other bike forums speak highly of this bike and it's at a similar price point as the Yamaha Nouvo SX I felt such a review was overdue.   I measured the bike's fuel economy over 136 km from Pattaya to Rayong and then I had a good friend drive it so I could get a second opinion to my own.  Among other things we even set out paper towel rolls in my condo parking lot so we could focus our attention more on the bike's handling and how well it stacks up against the competition.  

I would welcome everyone's  thoughts here on how I've discussed at length how a floorboard style motorbike such as the Click, Honda Scoopy, Yamaha Fino, Mio or Filano differs from a Yamaha Elegance, Nouvo SX, Honda Wave, Honda PCX, Suzuki Hayate, etc which have in my opinion better bracing inside their plastic panels covering their engines, drive train, etc. and why in my opinion these motorbikes with floorboards suffer a handling disadvantage to the non-floorboard bikes in order to offer more legroom and better utility.

----------


## Fondles

I have one and surprisingly it handles/rides just like a scooter (much like they all do)......

whats the chances of that !!!

Get a few more posts happening then bung up the link.

----------


## jackcorbett

> I have one and surprisingly it handles/rides just like a scooter (much like they all do)......
> 
> whats the chances of that !!!
> 
> Get a few more posts happening then bung up the link.



Will do that.   In fact I just got a private message from one of the members and cannot respond to him directly.  Might have him in my email box as I've heard from him before.  Problem is I don't have five posts yet.

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Go to the games room.

https://teakdoor.com/the-games-room/1...-a-letter.html

----------


## jackcorbett

> I have one and surprisingly it handles/rides just like a scooter (much like they all do)......
> 
> whats the chances of that !!!
> 
> Get a few more posts happening then bung up the link.


I'm not sure what you meant when you mentioned it handles/rides just like a scooter.  (much like they all do).   I even get a little confused myself.  Someone might post that his Ducati performs like a real bike and not like a scooter.  For him he was classifying all small bikes in the 125 c.c. class as scooters.  Even my Nouvo Elegance.  But for me a bike with a floorboard is a scooter whereas the likes of a Honda Wave, Suzuki Hayate, Yamaha Elegance, etc is something a little different.  First it does  not have a floorboard.  Also...when I think of "scooters" I think of Vespas and the like with 12 inch diameter wheels, even 10 inch wheels.  And Honda categorizes a Honda Click as an underbone.  So it's not a scooter?  It has a floorboard doesn't it?   And then I head down to the main Mitteyand dealer on Pattaya Tai and taking a close look at a Vespa I notice that the engine is just in front of the rear tire.  Now that's a far cry from anything close to a 50-50 weight distribution.  Well, its a scooter to be sure.  But a Honda Click has its engine much farther forward than the Vespas.  What I am getting at what differences in all these bikes account for their handling differences.  

Okay...again...Honda calls a Honda Click an Underbone.  But (I just found this) Wikipedia says this:  "
Underbones are often mistaken for scooters and are sometimes marketed  as such. However, an underbone does not have a footboard, and is  therefore not a scooter.
 The engine of an underbone is usually fixed to the chassis under the  downtube, while a scooter usually has its engine mounted on its  swingarm. As a result, underbone engines are usually further forwards  than those of scooters. A typical underbone therefore has a more central center of gravity than a typical scooter. Furthermore, having an engine mounted on the swingarm gives a typical scooter more unsprung mass than a typical underbone. These factors give a typical underbone better handling than a typical scooter."


For one thing I need to get even better pictures.  Like to get a dealer to completely expose the engine, drivetrain and chassis of something on the order of a Yamaha Nouvo Elegance and a Honda Click, Honda Scoopy etc.

----------


## Satonic



----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> I have one and surprisingly it handles/rides just like a scooter (much like they all do)......
> 
> whats the chances of that !!!
> 
> Get a few more posts happening then bung up the link.
> 
> ...


not exactly a sports/touring bike are they.

----------


## Necron99

No need for a messy semantic debate.
I'll give you scooters with pegs handle differently than those with floorboard and rear mounted engine. You'll have a hard sell on getting anyone to recognize and differentiate in naming. "Hey, that's a sweet looking underbone you have there" just doesn't ring.

I've always found the latter wobbly things and refuse to ride them.
Which one is better for riding four up with the wife and kids?

----------


## chassamui

> I've always found the latter wobbly things and refuse to ride them. Which one is better for riding four up with the wife and kids?


The Thais see them all as pretty much the same.
I've driven 1000s of km on both click and airblade. The difference is obvious in the first ten metres and is compounded when you take either on a longer run.

----------


## jackcorbett

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> I've always found the latter wobbly things and refuse to ride them. Which one is better for riding four up with the wife and kids?
> 
> 
> The Thais see them all as pretty much the same.
> I've driven 1000s of km on both click and airblade. The difference is obvious in the first ten metres and is compounded when you take either on a longer run.


A German friend of mine said the same thing....that being he could not tell the difference between two different scooter type machines. He's got a Kawasaki 650 Ninja.  Well,  I can tell a huge difference.

By the way, there is one split second in my You Tube where my friend John (PlONe) is overheard saying "crap" as I'm pointing out the floorboard of my girlfriend's Yamaha Filano.  I never got around to editing out that very short epithet.  But I do want to point out that he did not mean anything when he uttered it and it did not reflect his opinion of any of the bikes.  He just Happened to be stubbing his toe at the wrong time.

----------


## jackcorbett

Let me see if I can get that link to my article and you tube video working.  (will five posts do it?  We will see.  Jack Corbett Honda Click Review--acceleration, fuel economy handling

----------


## Jesus Jones

Shit, are you getting paid for this as you seem to have gone to much effort?

I'm sure your mate did mean crap.

----------


## chassamui

The big difference is in stability. I assumed that the airblade was much heavier, but I checked and the difference is negligible. It's obviously all about structure and weight distribution, especially with a full tank on the airblade.

----------


## jackcorbett

> Shit, are you getting paid for this as you seem to have gone to much effort?
> 
> I'm sure your mate did mean crap.


I'm not getting paid.  I just have a lot of fun shooting videos, doing reviews and in a case like this one, getting to the bottom of things.  

I don't think my friend meant "crap"  My girlfriend was present and he'd never try to insult her.  I'm pretty much up front with her about her little bike and make no secret of the fact that it's just not in with some of the bigger bikes.  A the same time I tell her it's cute and I do enjoy driving it for short hops to the fitness club etc.

----------


## jackcorbett

> The big difference is in stability. I assumed that the airblade was much heavier, but I checked and the difference is negligible. It's obviously all about structure and weight distribution, especially with a full tank on the airblade.



I drove a Click 110 in Krabi and I hated it.  So I went out and rented an Air Blade which really impressed me.  At the time I owned a Yamaha Nouvo MX 115 with air cooling.   The Click just didn't handle right.  I think this new 125i is far superior to the 110 I rented in Krabi.  It's got a lot of good points but the handling is not as competent as Yamaha's Nouvos and it certainly lags behind the PCX.  I really like the idea of the 5.5 liter fuel tank however and as I mentioned I feel that Yamaha blundered by offering the Nouvo SX with only a 4.3 liter tank.  From what I've seen this means I will get more miles down the road (on the highway) with my 4,8 liter Yamaha Nouvo Elegance than its replacement and believe me it's a nice feeling when you are out driving around Krabi and stand an excellent chance of getting lost or for that matter want to drive around Rayong knowing you have plenty of fuel onboard.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Friend has just bought the click and he's chuffed with the amount of shopping he can get on it!

----------


## jackcorbett

> Friend has just bought the click and he's chuffed with the amount of shopping he can get on it!



He's got to like the power his Click has for a little 125 cc. bike.

----------


## chassamui

Having driven the PCX 125 I can imagine the Click with the same engine would a danger in the wrong hands.

----------


## jackcorbett

It's hard to find horsepower figures for Honda's small bikes.   I got an 11.7 h.p. figure from Wikipedia's article on the PCX 125 which said this same engine is used in the new Click.  I do suppose I'm onto something about this underbone theory and how all that bracing or lack of it affects the handling of a bike for better or worse.  Wikipedia says no bike with a floorboard is an underbone and Honda claims the Click is an Underbone.

----------


## jackcorbett

> Having driven the PCX 125 I can imagine the Click with the same engine would a danger in the wrong hands.


If you liked the PCX 125 you'd love the PCX 150.  When Peter and I ran the two bikes to Rayong the 150 was 10 kph faster than his 125 and it had better acceleration, didn't seem to work nearly as hard at those higher speeds and it seemed to be even more stable than his 125.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> Having driven the PCX 125 I can imagine the Click with the same engine would a danger in the wrong hands.
> 
> 
> If you liked the PCX 125 you'd love the PCX 150.  When Peter and I ran the two bikes to Rayong the 150 was 10 kph faster than his 125 and it had better acceleration, didn't seem to work nearly as hard at those higher speeds and it seemed to be even more stable than his 125.


I've had a PCX 150 for a year now and it's absolutely the best bike in it's class IMO.  It replaced a click and there is just no comparison.   The fuel economy of the PCX is amazing.   Also have a Yamaha 135 which is a very good bike but not nearly as snazzy as the PCX...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Midget was going to get a PCX to replace my 110i Wave that I never used. But I screwed that plan up by getting the CB500, so she has to make do with the 125i Wave.

After getting the CB, I think the Wave feels bloody unstable and really don't want to ride it any more.

----------


## jackcorbett

> Originally Posted by jackcorbett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chassamui
> ...


I really like the larger Michelin tires I've put on my Elegance.  I really think the PCX 150 is pretty capable on the highway so long as one is cruising at speeds less than 100 kph.  But I'd say that's pretty competent.  Per used to drive his PCX 125 often and he always said one needs nothing bigger for Thailand.  But the 150 is 10 kph faster and a little more stable yet.  And from what we measured, it gets the same fuel economy as the 125.  But in town my Yamaha 135 handles like it's on wires.  No...it won't match a 150 PCX going 100 kph on the highway but I think here in town it's really hard to beat it.

----------


## jackcorbett

> The Midget was going to get a PCX to replace my 110i Wave that I never used. But I screwed that plan up by getting the CB500, so she has to make do with the 125i Wave.
> 
> After getting the CB, I think the Wave feels bloody unstable and really don't want to ride it any more.



Do you have stock tire on the Wave?  If you do they are awfully skinny.  I've seen Waves outfitted with much larger tires aftermarket and no doubt the Wave's competence would be much greater so equipped. Thais like cheap. The Waves are marketed especially towards Thais especially the 110's.  Small tires offer a little better fuel economy and when you are poor and in the village a little savings here and there goes a long way.

That said.....that CB 500 has to be one helluva bike.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> The Midget was going to get a PCX to replace my 110i Wave that I never used. But I screwed that plan up by getting the CB500, so she has to make do with the 125i Wave.
> 
> After getting the CB, I think the Wave feels bloody unstable and really don't want to ride it any more.


It would do Marmite , with you on it.
I have a 4 year old 125 Wave I ride when it rain you can throw it around it has taken 40,000klm
To brake the geer box in, as it would away's jump out of gear. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So how the gear box 125i. Wave now :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

If it's a SCOOTER, to hell with the damm thing, it's got no control for shit, hate the fricken things, no matter the CCs.

Of course it might be that I grew up on real motorcycles instead of MOPEDS with bigger motors. 555

----------


## terry57

Don't know much about the Bikes but really liked jacks Hobby of making the Video and reviewing the bikes.

Got to be a great little hobby so I greened him.

Onya Jack.    :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> So how the gear box 125i. Wave now


Are you Yoda?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> So how the gear box 125i. Wave now
> 
> 
> Are you Yoda?


I'd like to see a picture of you on your little 110cc :smiley laughing: 




























 :Sorry1:

----------


## jackcorbett

> Don't know much about the Bikes but really liked jacks Hobby of making the Video and reviewing the bikes.
> 
> Got to be a great little hobby so I greened him.
> 
> Onya Jack.


Glad you liked the video and review, Terry.  I used to review guns for a small adult magazine in the U.S.  Got paid very little for the articles so that was more or less  a hobby too.   But I also got to pick whatever entertainer I wanted to pose with the weapons.  Ever since then there's been this void in my life, (due to the missing strippers in my life and weapons) and since I can't have guns in Thailand and don't want to be a hopeless drunk with no goals in life, I've turned to this.  But motorcycles are great fun no matter how big or small.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Don't know much about the Bikes but really liked jacks Hobby of making the Video and reviewing the bikes.
> 
> Got to be a great little hobby so I greened him.
> 
> Onya Jack.   
> 
> ...


There's a huge supply of strippers and guns in Thailand....you just need to develop a relationship with the BIB...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mozzbie47

I did enjoy your test because Iv'e always wondered how they go, next please.
Then how about the one you concider the best.

----------


## somtamslap

Nice vid, Jack!

Done any for the Wave at all?

----------


## jackcorbett

> I did enjoy your test because Iv'e always wondered how they go, next please.
> Then how about the one you concider the best.



After taking these pictures today at the Yamaha dealer out on Sukamvit I hate to say it, but I will have to rule out all motorbikes with floorboards.  Because of these new pictures I have added them to one of my articles on the subject. Scooter bikes with floorboards compared to those without floorboards    These more recent pictures that show a torn down Honda Click side by side with a torn down Yamaha Nouvo MX really show us just how badly designed these "scooters" really are for good handling.  They are designed to sell---and handling that is even close to a PCX or Yamaha Nouvo, Suziki Hayate, Honda Wave, etc is impossible.   

I must rule out the manual transmission bikes such as the Wave or Yamaha's Spark.  They don't have the carrying capacity for one thing, they are way undertired with their standard tires.  Compared to a good automatic they are cumbersome in city traffic, and they have chains  that will stretch and wear out long before the drive belt on an automatic needs to be changed.  

I'd have to go with either a Yamaha Nouvo SX or the Honda PCX 150.   What I don't like about the Nouvo SX is Yamaha reduced the size of its fuel tank from 4.8 liters to 4.3.   And the 135 Elegance has more get up and go.  Nevertheless the 125 SX is a smooth ride that's about ideal for any city conditions that can be thrown at us in places such as Pattaya.  This is a very capable bike for real world conditions I have to contend with every day.  Let's face the facts.  When you get get up to 30 miles an hour  on most streets in Pattaya, you are going very fast for the conditions.   Go 40 miles an hour and you are way up into the danger zone.  A Yamaha SX 125 will hit these speeds in short order.  My Elegance 135 will do it in even shorter order.  And they will really handle, especially if you upgrade your tires to something about like what I put on my Elegance.  

As I've said in some of my other reviews, the Honda PCX is the best for highway conditions.  For one thing the driver sits farther from the front tire on the PCX than he does on a Nouvo so the steering is more relaxed and you get a feeling of confidence driving it.  It's also 40 pounds heavier and its tires are fatter.   I would compare the PCX handling and ride to a G.S. snow ski whereas I'd compare the Yamaha Nouvo's to a slalom ski.   With a G.S. ski it's easier to hit some really high speeds.  So the flags are spaced at wider intervals for G.S. ski racing events.  For the slalom courses, the flags are put much closer together so you need a quicker turning ski, but it's not going to feel as stable at really high speeds.  I preferred slalom skis because they were good in the bumps.  They'd just scream and turn turn turn.   And I could still go very fast on them.   But it felt like you were always skiing on the edge of your pants. Well...that's how my Nouvo Elegance is. 

Those are my two top picks.   It just depends on what kind of look you prefer and what style of driving.  You want something that's the utmost in smoothness that will make you feel pretty confident on the highway, go with the PCX.  It also has a much larger fuel tank.   What this means is if I am driving say an hour and fifteen minutes to a place like Rayong I can do a lot of cruising around and still get home on one tank with room to spare.  Then again, that new Yamaha Nouvo SX is as sharp as a razor.  It's really a svelte machine.  And it's going to get through the smallest gaps in traffic easier than a PCX.   Also easier to park.

----------


## Fondles

Whats that like a first generation Click

----------


## jackcorbett

> Whats that like a first generation Click


I am pretty sure it is.  The Yamaha Nouvo MX in the pictures is like my first bike--air cooled, 115 cc's whereas the Elegance such as I have now represented a substantial improvement.  So the Click in the pictures has the 110 c.c. engine.  I couldn't believe my good luck in being able to get these pictures.  I had strapped my camera around my neck and put my laptop computer in a backpack and headed out to Pattaya 2 U at Tuk come because my battery had gone bad in the laptop.   Had bad luck with the laptop because the battery is not the problem and while Pattaya 2 U was diagnosing the problem I was told to come back in 2 hours.  So I headed to the dealership to have my oil changed, fluids checked, and get the brakes adjusted.  I had been thinking of having the dealership take all the paneling off my Yamaha so I could get better pictures of all the braces underneath and was prepared to offer a tip.  And there they were, a Honda Click and Yamaha Nouvo sitting there in front of the service bay with their covers removed.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Ever since then there's been this void in my life, (due to the missing strippers in my life and weapons) and since I can't have guns in Thailand and don't want to be a hopeless drunk with no goals in life, I've turned to this.  But motorcycles are great fun no matter how big or small.


There's one part of the void you have forgot to mention?  :smiley laughing:  :sexy:

----------


## poorfalang

> I'm not getting paid. I just have a lot of fun shooting videos, doing reviews and in a case like this one, getting to the bottom of things.


can you review some of the rides along walking street next? honda clicks are boring :sexy:  




> Friend has just bought the click and he's chuffed with the amount of shopping he can get on it!


i get four bags of swine feed on the click and i ride it 15 km no problem, thats is 4x 30Kg plus my 82KG :Smile: 




> The Midget was going to get a PCX to replace my 110i Wave that I never used. But I screwed that plan up by getting the CB500, so she has to make do with the 125i Wave.


Just love the way you put it ( The Midget)




> After getting the CB, I think the Wave feels bloody unstable and really don't want to ride it any more.


Why would you.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Originally Posted by jackcorbett
> 
> I'm not getting paid. I just have a lot of fun shooting videos, doing reviews and in a case like this one, getting to the bottom of things.
> 
> 
> can you review some of the rides along walking street next? honda clicks are boring


He's not doing it necessarily for the subject? He's doing it for the process. 

Didn't someone more famous than me say something about life being a journey, not a destination.

----------


## jackcorbett

> Originally Posted by jackcorbett
> 
> I'm not getting paid. I just have a lot of fun shooting videos, doing reviews and in a case like this one, getting to the bottom of things.
> 
> 
> can you review some of the rides along walking street next? honda clicks are boring 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On my web site, Uncle Bufford's got my butt covered reviewing "rides" on Walking Street?   Uncle Buford Pattaya Go-Go Bar Reviews


As for the Honda Wave, although it's obviously no match for the Honda CB 500.  I would think a set of bigger tires would help the Wave a lot.  Here's a couple of web sites I just found with some interesting specs on the 125 c.c. Wave.  2013 Honda Wave 125 specifications and pictures  and 2010 Honda Wave 125X Ultimo Technical Specifications

The tires of the Wave on the Malaysian web site appear to be a size larger than what I've seen at the dealerships here in Pattaya.  However...notice that the horsepower figures for the Wave on both these web sites is pretty low at about 9 h.p.

----------

